# Making Christmas Crack without brown sugar?



## allicat818 (Dec 21, 2012)

[h1] [/h1]
I am DYING to make Christmas Crack ( http://passionatepennypincher.com/2012/12/christmas-crack-aka-saltine-toffee-candy/ ). But alas I have no brown sugar and no 45 minute drives to the supermarket in the forseeable future. Could I use regular white sugar if I cook it and the butter longer?


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Do you have molasses?  Brown sugar is brown because it still has a bit of molasses in it.  Otherwise there is no reason you can't make the recipe with white sugar, it will be different, but you might like it better.  Take it as an opportunity to make your own Christmas Crack recipe - add a bit of something else to change it up like, I dunno, vanilla or whatever takes your fancy.  Or make it with brown butter and caramel sugar as you said - why not?  Then it will be your own creation.


----------

